# Nose Sores



## jpetrone

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone ever gets like scabs in their nose or sores when their Crohns is flaring? Just wondering because once in a while when I feel a little discomfort I notice my nostril is sore and if I stick a finger in there .. yes a finger soo what lol  it feels like a scab or sore. But it eventually goes away.


----------



## 6pounds7ounces

I don't get them in my nose but definelty on the sides of my mouth, both sides seem to crack and scab up, it hurts like heck if I try to open my mouth wide...That's usually my first sign I'm getting a flare up before my tummy even starts hurting...The doctor usually puts me on a steroid cream and it usually helps. Let me know if you want the name of it and I can try to find it. It sucks but at least yours is hidden where people look at me like what is wrong with your mouth!


----------



## jpetrone

yea that sounds awwful ... I should be good ... it will eventually go away


----------



## Silvermoon

Hey Jordan.

Yup, in fact, have a few right now, one in each nostril...AND... yup, corners of my mouth too.  Soemdays you just don't want to leave the house cause you think someone is going to look at you and thinkyou have leprosy or something...lol.

I haven't really found anything to control them... sometimes a topical steroid works, sometimes it doesn't...I think the main thing is to keep the sores moisturized so they don't crack and take FOREVER to heal... vaseline, topical steroid ointment, whatever might work best for you.

Hope you can stop picking your nose soon!!  LOL! :wink:


----------



## jpetrone

Good to know what I've suspected is the case... related to crohns and not me picking my nose while I'm sleeping lol

Thanks


----------



## Astra

Yes Jordan
all the time and so does my fellow Crohnie, Danielle
we compare them on a weekly basis!


----------



## Lisa

Yep...in fact, I got them all over the mucous membranes of my nose (and all over mouth) after I had the bout of strep in the spring.......

I also get cold sores fairly commonly - things like this usually flare up when other things are going on in the body...stresses, illness etc.....


----------



## Sue

HIya Yep sure do but mine were diagNOSED (lol) as cold sores and by gum got some aciclovior from docs for it and it cleared up, thank god coz they flippin hurt!!!! 

Ps every1 seems to be telling u 2 stop picking u mose so I want, Just use a smaller finger LOL :ylol:

Sue


----------



## cat

I have had them in my nose since April, getting fed up now


----------



## Sue

cat said:


> I have had them in my nose since April, getting fed up now


Try aciclovior it may help x

Sue


----------



## kello82

yep JP ive got the same. and it hurts if you like bash your nose on something right? or if you stretch it it feels like its cracking. ughghgh.

yeah ive had these for a long time, after a while they perforated thru my septum. dont really know why that happens but ENT doc is just like welp thats the way it is hahah. i guess the inflammation over time just damages the tissue.
anyways its not really a big deal, no one can tell, and should i ever need to put a hoop thru my septum, i have that ability


----------



## cat

Sue said:


> Try aciclovior it may help x
> 
> Sue


Will try that and thankyou


----------



## Gabi

I get these all the time it's really annoying and sore, funny how I can deal with the abdominal pain but this nose pain is really annoying me!!


----------



## jpetrone

Good Luck! Hope ya feel better soon!


----------



## heisenberg

yep I get them, it is always in exactly the same place....just inside the right nostril. it always disappears within a few days, but then comes back again a week or so later. I always have the temptation to pick at it as well, but find it goes away quicker if I dont touch it so that is what i try to do.


----------



## darster

It's always nice to get some validation. I was wondering about this myself.


----------



## sickofcrohns

I get nose ulcers (and mouth ulcers, etc.) too.

Sometimes it helps to put some vaseline or unscented hand cream on them to keep them moist.

For the mouth sores, there's an over-the-counter product called "Kank-a" that forms a skin over cankers. It is a little annoying to apply -- you have to keep the affected are dry while the product dries -- but it really helps me. (No, I am not affiliated with this company in any way).


----------



## Muddog

Get them whenever stuff starts rolling down hill heh.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

You know what...I didn't think about it before but I've had a scab in my nose for about a month now, it just won't go away. Coincidentally I've been flaring for about a month now. I just assumed it was the dry/cold weather not allowing it to heal. Heaven forbid I blow my nose too hard, the scab has to reform all over again Hopefully this treatment plan I am on now will ease the crohn's and heal the area.

Good luck getting rid of it.




jpetrone said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone ever gets like scabs in their nose or sores when their Crohns is flaring? Just wondering because once in a while when I feel a little discomfort I notice my nostril is sore and if I stick a finger in there .. yes a finger soo what lol  it feels like a scab or sore. But it eventually goes away.


----------



## malonebag

Yep I get them too, like cold sores but up my nose and sometimes they spread to the outside too - yuck!! Wasn't sure if they were related to my IBD but seems like a lot of you get them!! Interesting!!


----------



## Glazz

Glad I found this. I have been getting these sores in my nose for a couple of months as well. Had no clue it could be related to Crohn's . I have tried neosporin and while it helps a little with the pain they never go away. The outside of my nose gets red and irritated as well. I just found out I was very vitamin d deficient but my B12 came back fine. Maybe something else?


----------



## suzette

Hi, it's easy to say don't touch it - but when it itches & is sore, if u knock ur nose you just have toooo !!! I have found Lemon oil mixed with a non perfumed oil or cream. Put up my nose ( yes I used my finger- little one as I don't have a huge hooter lol). Neat lemon oil on lip when cold sores are coming or to clear it up if i havent caught it in time. It says do not use on skin that is exposed to sun light. So now we can be vampires tooo! Lol x but it works & when things are flareing up I usually don't want to be out long anyway. Difflam oral rinse is fab for helping with prevention (not 100% but helps)& soothing mouth ulcers. 
I haven't found anything for stopping the sides of my mouth splitting. Just oil/ moisturiser makes less annoyingly painful. Thank you for making this place to chat. Logged in briefly years ago, but didnt know it had all this.I've only just started using it. Thank you x


----------

